# Training in Aruba?



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm going on vacation for 1.5 weeks with wifey. 

Does anyone know of a good training venue in Aruba? Group ride, high quality rentals, etc?

I'm open to road or mountain bike. Any help is appreciated. My google search was not very helpful.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds sexy (riding in Aruba, that is), take pics!


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

Dude.... your going to be in Aruba.... forget the bike, go snorkling, sucba diving, hiking, drinking, swimming, etc... spend time with the wife and you'll get the okay to do long rides when your back. 

If you really need to get some miles in, the hotel might have a gym and you can workout there. 

Typically before I go on vacation, I will log in monster miles and intensity. By the time I leave, I am pretty cooked and ready for the time off.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I have not been to Aruba but have been to Bonaire twice. Aruba is more developed than Bonaire and on Bonaire there is no place to even rent a bicycle. You can rent a motorbike but that's a bit different. I agree with the previous statement, forget cycling. You are going to be in paradise for snorkeling/scuba diving and I'm sure the food is as good on Aruba as it is on Bonaire.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

There are some great roads and nice riding, although if you're not used to riding in Caribbean or South American countries, you might not want to do it. I have only been for racing, with the obvious couple days of training on either side, so I can't speak to rentals or group rides.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Best windsurfing I ever ran into was in Aruba.

Don't forget the sunscreen!!!!!!!


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Don't do it. Use the opportunity to rest, relax... play some tennis, walk or jog on the beach, go have dinner at the Flying Fishbone (thank me later) and come back ready to rock your training. 

We were there recently, and I don't think the roads... and especially the drivers... are conducive to an enjoyable cycling experience.

We DID see some people enjoying an MTB ride on the undeveloped side of the island where they run jeep tours.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

Best Training Venue? Bedroom
Second Best? Shower
Third Best? Sailboat


----------

